# Right Decision to go Fixie



## Oldie But Goodie (28 Dec 2010)

I am a very fit 57 yrs old and cannot resist the chance to try and hopefully buy a fixie this week.
My only worry is that maybe a fixie is only for 20 somethings? and also maybe I will still need gears at my age?
I am totally dedicated to fitness and cycling and even been out for a road ride in Bristol centre today but just don't want to make a pratt of myself?
Please advise guys/


----------



## yello (28 Dec 2010)

Welcome ObG.

You'll not make a pratt of yourself riding fixed and there's no age limit on riding fixed gear.

All I'd recommend is to take your time getting used to it (and that applies to anyone regardless of age).

You could well have a few 'moments' when learning the ropes, it's to be expected, but so long as you're taking it easy you'll not suffer anything worse than perhaps a bit of embarrassment! 

I've been riding fixed for 6 or 7 years now, prefer it and don't see myself stopping... and I'm no 20 something, I'll be 50 next year.


----------



## Oldie But Goodie (28 Dec 2010)

yello said:


> Welcome ObG.
> 
> You'll not make a pratt of yourself riding fixed and there's no age limit on riding fixed gear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldie But Goodie (28 Dec 2010)

Thanks Yello
Your comments are very inspiring and has given me some confidence now.
ps I also spend a lot of my time in Paris!


----------



## palinurus (28 Dec 2010)

15 years ago practically the only people you ever saw riding fixed, outside of London, was older cyclists- those that grew up in the era when club cyclists often switched to fixed in the winter.

Anyway it's different, you might take to it. You do get to select the gear you want, just can't change it on the fly. I'm in my 40s, not very fit, fittish- I race a bit, badly. Most of my commuting and transport riding is on fixed, although I also use it for day rides (or night rides- because I've got good lighting on that bike), even toured on it last summer- couple of panniers, only had to walk once- but you should've seen the hill.

I didn't like it at first, I mean it was _interesting_, but I wasn't entirely comfortable. It took me a couple of weeks to start feeling properly comfortable and a fair bit longer before I started to enjoy it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2010)

Go fixed, takes a short amount of time to get the hang of it, but the result is waaaay more rewarding than SS. You'll wonder why we need all those gears.


----------



## Norry1 (28 Dec 2010)

I'm 50 next week andI'm just starting the same experiment.

Should pick up my old Raleigh with a new fixed hub on it. I plan some very careful practice rides 

Martin


----------



## Theseus (29 Dec 2010)

I've been riding fixed for about 4 years now. Mainly commuting, but I have also ridden a couple of long (78mile) events over the last 2 years on my fixed. Far more enjoyable and satisfying than my geared bikes.

I am also getting close to the half century.


----------



## yello (29 Dec 2010)

palinurus said:


> I didn't like it at first, I mean it was _interesting_, but I wasn't entirely comfortable. It took me a couple of weeks to start feeling properly comfortable and a fair bit longer before I started to enjoy it.



That was kind of my experience too, as I think back. In fact, as I recall, I nearly sold it within the month! I went though a phase, after I got the hang of it, of just not being sure. I think I was too aware of having to have the spidey senses at full alert for much of the time. It wasn't relaxing. But it all settled down with time and I found myself naturally recognising potential problems and slowing up accordingly. You can't just stop dead like on freewheel so it's wise to not take chances and that means looking ahead and anticipating.


----------



## 4F (29 Dec 2010)

You are never too young to start  I started a couple of years ago at 43.


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Dec 2010)

Go for it,you won't look back ! Rode my geared bike for the first time in ages today ( felt sorry for it) and i could not get used to the freewheel ! Absolutley love riding fixed especially in the ice and snow.....on slicks !


----------



## Oldie But Goodie (29 Dec 2010)

Thanks to all you guys for your encouraging comments and I cannot wait to try the Bianchi Vera Brera single speed tomorrow with a view to buying now with a bit more confidence. Im like a kid at Christmas may not even sleep tonight!!!!
OBG


----------



## fossyant (29 Dec 2010)

You'll have fun. Do it !


----------



## clarion (30 Dec 2010)

Oldie But Goodie said:


> Thanks to all you guys for your encouraging comments and I cannot wait to try the Bianchi Vera Brera single speed tomorrow with a view to buying now with a bit more confidence. Im like a kid at Christmas may not even sleep tonight!!!!
> OBG




That's a pretty bike, though perhaps not the best available, and, unless you're really gone on the stylish looks, not good value. But, if it means you're having fun, then by all means, go for it.

Like palinurus above, I recall the old boys changing over to fixed every winter. I thought they were mad - not for riding fixed: _That_ made sense, but for using only one gear in Sheffield!

fwiw, I am 46, and started riding fixed about three years ago. I'd wanted to do it for over twenty years, but never had the money. 

Now, I have a three speed fixed hub for commuting, which helps a great deal. I'm thinking about getting different sprockets for it so I can use the same bike for cycle camping and TTing as well.


----------



## Gareth (30 Dec 2010)

I am 48 years old, tried riding a fixed for the first time a couple of months ago; albeit for only 20 minutes or so.

Up at the workshop I'm now making myself a bent plywood framed fixie based on this I found on *Instructables*


----------



## gb155 (30 Dec 2010)

I'll be getting a Fixie in the summer and im 30 (Bloody hell, thats the first time I have wrote it down like that LOL)


----------



## Oldie But Goodie (30 Dec 2010)

Well guys thanks for all of the advice and the good news is that today I did purchase that Bianchi fixie.
Its really a bit strange to start with but I am sure that I will soon get use to it.
My main concern was that I thought that the hub ratio would not enable me to get up all the hills here in Bristol but no problems at all.
I have just attached some lights and will take a proper ride on it tonight but will have to proceed with caution to start with Im sure
I will get a photo of it on here soon.
Thanks


----------



## palinurus (30 Dec 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Dec 2010)

Oldie But Goodie said:


> Well guys thanks for all of the advice and the good news is that today I did purchase that Bianchi fixie.
> Its really a bit strange to start with but I am sure that I will soon get use to it.
> My main concern was that I thought that the hub ratio would not enable me to get up all the hills here in Bristol but no problems at all.
> I have just attached some lights and will take a proper ride on it tonight but will have to proceed with caution to start with Im sure
> ...


What about the A38 up past the airport ??? That nearly killed me this year on my way to Cornwall  Glad you are enjoying fixed,they are fun back to basics bikes.


----------



## wanda2010 (31 Dec 2010)

I was very glad to come across this thread as I've been thinking about trying fixed or SS for a few months now, but worried my limbs were a tad old to try something new (will be 48 in Feb). I'll keep it on my list of cycling resolutions for 2011 and see how I go.

Way to go OBG


----------



## bigtim (1 Jan 2011)

I'm 51 & riden fixed for forty years on the road in club runs, on the grass & on the track, done 35 mile today on 48 x 19 on my new 2011 Traitor, my oldest is a 1952 Viking trackmaster, plus I still can sprint at 198 RPM on my Dave Yates summer fixed with a 69" thats banging on the door of 40MPH, you are never to old, when I have the time and Stratford is open to the public I want to do masters track racing!


----------



## Oldie But Goodie (1 Jan 2011)

Big Tim
Your bloody amazing and an inspiration mate

Wanda 2010 go for fixie its an incredible feeling.
My Bianchi turned up as a single speed and I have to admit it was very nice to ride but I made a commitment to fixie and got them to change it over staright away
Im finding it a bit difficult to locate the pedal toe grips when the pedal goes around at the same speed as the wheel though but Im sure with the right shoes I will get use to it

Skudupnorth your right about the A38 and to be honest I would sooner ride through a packed rush hour than ride on that road due to the wreckless way that some of the drivers pass you


----------



## yello (2 Jan 2011)

bigtim said:


> I still can sprint at 198 RPM





Ye gods! That really is spinning. 

It's my one area of concern still when riding fixed; downhill I can only spin to around 150... gets too spooky above that and I have to brake. 120 to 130 is my comfortable max. 198, I couldn't even dream of! Respect!!


----------



## Oldie But Goodie (2 Jan 2011)

Just thought I would add a photo of the bike.
Its much better looking than me! :-}


----------



## Jezston (2 Jan 2011)

Thought I'd contribute this little relevant anecdote:

I was in Paris over christmas this year. Was waiting to cross a road and saw some guy on a rather ridiculous looking fixie coming towards me - tiny handlebars, bright white frame with bright red deep rims. I thought "what a sad hipster type".

It wasn't until he passed me that I saw it was a man who must have been in his late sixties at the youngest that I suddenly thought actually that's quite cool!

Thus: being old on a trendy fixie is far cooler than being young on a trendy fixie.


----------



## Oldie But Goodie (2 Jan 2011)

Thanks Jezston I will take that as a compliment mate :-)


----------



## Ian H (2 Jan 2011)

Like you, I'm 57; been riding fixed for some decades now. Rode Paris-Brest on fixed in 1999. I switch between gears and fixed. Not much in 2010, but four 600s in 2009, and might do a bit more this year. I'm in Devon, so a few hills. I swap between 64 and 68".


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Jan 2011)

Oldie But Goodie said:


> Big Tim
> Your bloody amazing and an inspiration mate
> 
> Wanda 2010 go for fixie its an incredible feeling.
> ...



He,He, I know ! It also hurts when you have a fully loaded bike  Must choose a nicer route next time


----------



## wanda2010 (20 Jan 2011)

@ Ian H - A few hills. I live in London and the few 'slopes' near where I live makes me catch my breath!  

Yep. I admit to being wuss. Will work on that this year too


----------

